# NTFS & FAT lepsze od EXT3 ?

## papa_smurf

Z całym szacunkiem i świadomością wartości jaką reprezentuje sobą linux i całe środowisko opens source musze chyba stwierdzić że ext sucks!

Standardem jest że posiadacz windozy od czasu do czasu musi zrestartować swój komputerek. Jeżeli stanie się to z jakąś szkodą dla danych widzi przed swoimi oczkami piękny scan disc. Człowieczek pracujący na linuxie ma znacznie mniej okazji do restartów mimo to czasem taka konieczność zachodzi.

Pięknego ciepłego wieczoru 20 września 2006 roku w moim domku zabrakło prądu. Żaróweczka zaczeła się świecić po 5-cio minutowej przerwie w dostawie prądu i ochoczo zasiadłem do swego komputerka.

I co się kochani okazuje? Kernel panic i prośba o dopisanie kilku parametrów. Problem w tym że nie ma gdzie ich wpisać. Uruchomienie komputerka z live cd SLAXa zasmuciło mnie kompletnie. Wszystkie partycjie znikneły. To straszne, ale nie powiecie mi chyba że utrata WSZYSTKICH danych na linuxie jest standardem podczas niespodziewanych restartów. Używam linuxa od 2 miesięcy. Zdążyłem się zakochać w tym systemie, ale chyba się odkocham jeśli nie dacie mi chociaż cienia nadziei na odzyskanie moich kochanych pliczków, które zawierały coś więcej niż pirackie filmy i pornusy. Może chociaż powiecie mi że coś tam źle skonigurowałem i z tąd takie kwiatki.

Może jest jakaś rada by w przyszłości nie trafiały mi się takie niespodziewanki  :Question: 

----------

## milu

 *papa_smurf wrote:*   

> Może jest jakaś rada by w przyszłości nie trafiały mi się takie niespodziewanki 

 

Na takie rzeczy to UPS będzie najlepszy. A tak poza tym przeszukaj forum bo pamiętam że było o odzyskiwaniu utraconych partycji.

----------

## coyote01

miałem dwukrotnie taką sytuację, że po restarcie (windows) zniknęły partycje i program testdisk bardzo ładnie sobie z tym poradził

----------

## rzabcio

Ja natomiast mam niespodziewany restart raz dziennie - nieustannie quodlibet tworzy freeza Xksów - metodą prób i błędów próbuję dojść o co chodzi. W każdym razie wracając do tematu - nigdy nic się nie stało. Podobnie wcześniej z Fedorą - brakło prądu, innym razem burza zrestartowała komputer i zawsze było ok!

Natomiast kiedyś pod XP? Zrestartowałem kiedyś przy rozpakowywaniu ZIPa i potem miałem rekursywną strukturę katalogów. W katalogu Gry był katalog Warcraft (przykładowe nazwy), w środku był katalog Gry, a tam co? Warcraft, w nim natomiast były znowu Gry... To była niewielka szkoda. Niezliczę ile plików pogubiłem. Partycje także utraciłem raz, czy dwa.

To, co się stanie przy takim restarcie zależy od zbyt wielu czynników by jednoznacznie zrzucać to na filesystem. Wydaje mi się, że po prostu musiałeś mieć strasznego pecha...

----------

## Bako

jesli chodzi o utrate danych to mialem taki sam przypadek rok temu na partycji ext3 - stracilem zdjecia z wakacji i pare waznych dla mnie dokumentow (akurat kopie zrobilem przed wakacjami). Winowajca okazal sie uszkodzony kontroler pamieci na plycie glownej, ktory zawiesil system. Kontroler byl uszkodzony od dluzszego czasu, ale wtedy partycje mialem na reiserze i nie skojarzylem tego z wieszaniem sie systemu. Dopiero po przerobieniu partycji na ext3 (naczytalem sie o przyspieszeniu tego formatu i chcialem przetestowac), gdy nastapil jeden reset i utrata danych, naklonilo mnie to by sprawdzic plyte memtestem (ponad 600tys bledow  :Confused: ).

Od tamtej pory ufam tylko reiser(fs/4) - partycje przezyly nie jeden reset i nigdy nie utracilem danych.

----------

## jey

Ja mam niemile wspomnienia z XFS. Dwukrotnie stracilem dane po twardych resetach. Od tego czasu nie ufam temu systemowi plikow. Zaufalem natomiast ext3, bez zadnych problemow wytrzymuje braki zasilania etc, smialo polecam ten fs

----------

## Yatmai

 *papa_smurf wrote:*   

> To straszne, ale nie powiecie mi chyba że utrata WSZYSTKICH danych na linuxie jest standardem podczas niespodziewanych restartów.

 

 *papa_smurf wrote:*   

> Wszystkie partycjie znikneły.

 

Z człym szacunkiem, ale piperzysz farmazony. Utrata partycji (uszkodzenie mbr'a) w żadnym stopniu nie wiąże się z OS czy FS

----------

## Skyba

Witam 

 *Quote:*   

> może jest jakaś rada by w przyszłości nie trafiały mi się takie niespodziewanki 

 

Tak jest kilka: 

Raid 1

Regularny backup na inny dysk lub płytę dvd

Regularne sprawdzanie dysku twardego programem diagnostycznym

Utrata danych nie jest na linuxie standardem podczas niespodziewanych restartów

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Gabrys

Do odzyskiwania partycji użyj testdisk (dostępny na wielu LiveCD, m. in. Knoppix).

Co do ciągłych restartów, swego czasu miałem po kilka restartów dziennie, bo walczyłem z jakimiś niestandardowymi modułami do jądra, które je kompletnie zawieszały. System plików na reiserfs (albo reiser4, nie pamiętam) i po pewnym czasie zaczęła się kaszana.

Odpaliłem LiveCD, przeleciałem systemy plików za pomocą fsck.reiser* po czym okazało się, że konieczne jest przebudowanie drzewa systemu plików. Trwało to w sumie gdzieś z godzinę na wszystkich systemach plików, ale potem już nie było żadnych problemów (pamiętam, że przedtem emerge zgłaszał błędy w Manifestach).

Windę ostatnio sobie zainstalowałem i po 15 minutach od włączenia neta (potrzebowałem go, żeby ściągnąć sterowniki do mojej nowej sieciówki) komp się zawiesił (bez powodu czy przyczyny). Zainstalowałem jedynie WinXP, sterowniki do sieciówki i Firefoksa. I ktoś tu mówi o zniechęcaniu się  :Laughing:  .

----------

## papa_smurf

Art.root myślę że jednak nie pipsze farmazonów. Pod znienawidzoną windą nigdy nie zdarzyła mi się utrata plików a co dopiero całych partycji (oczywiście nie wychwalam tu stabilności systemu).

Zabolało mnie że straciłem praktycznie całe swoje portfolio i od teraz trzymam ważne pliczki na drugim dysku z partycjami fata. Przykro mi ale takie są realia. W crash testach wygrywa fat (przynajmniej na moim kompie).

----------

## arsen

 *papa_smurf wrote:*   

> Art.root myślę że jednak nie pipsze farmazonów. Pod znienawidzoną windą nigdy nie zdarzyła mi się utrata plików a co dopiero całych partycji (oczywiście nie wychwalam tu stabilności systemu).
> 
> Zabolało mnie że straciłem praktycznie całe swoje portfolio i od teraz trzymam ważne pliczki na drugim dysku z partycjami fata. Przykro mi ale takie są realia. W crash testach wygrywa fat (przynajmniej na moim kompie).

 

piszesz to jakby istniał tylko ext jako system plików, polecam poszukać ile tych systemów masz w ogóle na linuksa, pisanie jako ogól jest wielkim błędem.

----------

## Gabrys

 *papa_smurf wrote:*   

> Art.root myślę że jednak nie pipsze farmazonów. Pod znienawidzoną windą nigdy nie zdarzyła mi się utrata plików a co dopiero całych partycji (oczywiście nie wychwalam tu stabilności systemu).

 

A mi pod Linuksem. Jak coś sknociłem (podkreślam JA), to zawsze udawało mi się to odzyskać. Przerwy w zasilaniu były naprawiane po prostu przy starcie systemu przez fsck.

----------

## msch

tez mialem na starym sprzecie problemu. zwieszal mi sie komp przy wiekszym obciazeniu - a co najlepsze - tylko w gentoo i wcale nie bylo to przegrzewanie sie. 2 miesiace dochodzilem od czego to moze byc. w koncu, gdy kupilem sobie laptopa, zauwazylem dosc sporo bledow w dmesgu zwiazanych z driverem ntfsa :/ ale filesystem na ext3 zawsze wytrzymywal takie hard restarty.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *papa_smurf wrote:*   

> Z całym szacunkiem i świadomością wartości jaką reprezentuje sobą linux i całe środowisko opens source musze chyba stwierdzić że ext sucks!

 

Rozumiem Twoje rozgoryczenie, bo straciłeś dane, ale nie zgadzam się z Twoją opinią. Używam ext2/3, reiserfs, xfs i przydarzały mi się podobne przygody z zanikami czy skokami napięcia (np. od piorunów) i ani razu nie straciłem partycji z powodu przymusowego restartu. Przecież na codzień nic nie piszesz do mbr, nie widzę powodu, dla którego restart mógłby uszkodzić mbr i wymyć Ci partycje. Może masz problem sprzętowy? Jaki masz dysk?

 *papa_smurf wrote:*   

> Może jest jakaś rada by w przyszłości nie trafiały mi się takie niespodziewanki 

 

Oprócz wyżej wymienionych: backup na dvd.

----------

## msch

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *papa_smurf wrote:*   Może jest jakaś rada by w przyszłości nie trafiały mi się takie niespodziewanki  
> 
> Oprócz wyżej wymienionych: backup na dvd.

 

i rzucenie dvd do wielkiej warstwy kurzu  :Wink: 

----------

## noobah

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Windę ostatnio sobie zainstalowałem i po 15 minutach od włączenia neta (potrzebowałem go, żeby ściągnąć sterowniki do mojej nowej sieciówki) komp się zawiesił (bez powodu czy przyczyny). Zainstalowałem jedynie WinXP, sterowniki do sieciówki i Firefoksa. I ktoś tu mówi o zniechęcaniu się  .

 

OT

Wiesz, to najprawdowpodobniej był atak z sieci, jakiś tam virus, backdoor, trojan, czy inne ścierwo. Po instalacji Windy, zanim podłączysz kabelek w netem, zainstaluj antivira z w miarę aktualnymi bazami virusów. Dopiero wtedy można w miarębezpiecznie podłączyć kabelek. Nauczyłem się tego po kilku reinstalacjach Win i polecam gorąco. Kiedyś zainstalowałem Windę, podłączyłem się do sieci i włączyłem IE żeby ściagnąć Firefoxa i Avast'a - trwało to jakieś 10-15 minut. Po instalacji Antivira okazało się że mam jakieś 20 RÓŻNYCH wirusów! Fajnie, co?

----------

## Gabrys

 *noobah wrote:*   

> OT
> 
> Wiesz, to najprawdowpodobniej był atak z sieci, jakiś tam virus, backdoor, trojan, czy inne ścierwo. Po instalacji Windy, zanim podłączysz kabelek w netem, zainstaluj antivira z w miarę aktualnymi bazami virusów.

 

P*****olę to. Potrzebowałem go tylko po to, żeby ściągnąć sterowniki do sieciówki. Nie będę siedział godzinami przy jak to określiłeś ścierwie jakim jest ten pseudosystem operacyjny, żeby ściągnąć jakiś sterownik. Zapomnij! Pomijając fakt, że niby skąd mam wziąć antywira? Co?

A moja wypowiedź była po to, żeby papa nie wypowiadał się w zły sposób o tym jak to Linux niszczy jego szlachetne dane względem cudownego windowsa, na którym nie można popracować nawet 15 minut. EOOT, ok?

----------

## noobah

Odnoszę wrażenie, że mnie trochę atakujesz? Moja wypowiedź nie miała na celu obrony Windowsa, wręcz przeciwnie! DOświadczenie z PseudoOS'em nauczyło mne żeby zawsze na pendrivie, albo CD mieć kilka potrzebnych programików, min jakiegoś antivira  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wodzik

co do atakow z neta to mozliwe, ale niekoniecznie. niedawno robili jakies badania (chyba nawet mialo to cos wspolnego z m$) i podobno czesc pirackich windowsow instaluje jakis swoj syf. np wirusy. co do ilosci tych systemow nie wiem czy mozna ufac badaniom robione przez m$ (plytek z wlasnym syfem mialo byc ok 50%) ale w to ze piraci pomysleli o takim czyms nie wydaje mi sie jakies zaskakujace.

----------

## Gabrys

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> co do atakow z neta to mozliwe, ale niekoniecznie. niedawno robili jakies badania (chyba nawet mialo to cos wspolnego z m$) i podobno czesc pirackich windowsow instaluje jakis swoj syf. np wirusy. co do ilosci tych systemow nie wiem czy mozna ufac badaniom robione przez m$ (plytek z wlasnym syfem mialo byc ok 50%) ale w to ze piraci pomysleli o takim czyms nie wydaje mi sie jakies zaskakujace.

 Ej, no teraz to mnie obrażacie. Windowsa mam oryginalnego, chyba nie uważacie, że bym się bawił w piraty.

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, Ty możesz mieć oryginał (choć nie wiem co gorsze  :Razz: ) ale czy twoja kopia o tym wie  :Razz: 

----------

## argasek

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> co do atakow z neta to mozliwe, ale niekoniecznie. niedawno robili jakies badania (chyba nawet mialo to cos wspolnego z m$) i podobno czesc pirackich windowsow instaluje jakis swoj syf. np wirusy. co do ilosci tych systemow nie wiem czy mozna ufac badaniom robione przez m$ (plytek z wlasnym syfem mialo byc ok 50%) ale w to ze piraci pomysleli o takim czyms nie wydaje mi sie jakies zaskakujace.

 

Oryginalny czy nie, niespatchowany Windows jest po prostu podatny na wszelkie ataki, a jeśli ma się "zewnętrzne" IP to już w ogóle. Mój sposób na reinstalkę windy to:

0) Ściągam wcześniej wszystkie patche od MS (KBxxxxxxx)

1) odłączam kabel

2) instaluję wingrozę

3) instaluję SP2

4) instaluję wzmiankowane patche

5) instaluję antywira.

Dopiero wtedy następuje plug wtyczki i mam jaką-taką pewność, że jest czysto, sucho i pewnie  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *Quote:*   

> Oryginalny czy nie, niespatchowany Windows jest po prostu podatny na wszelkie ataki, a jeśli ma się "zewnętrzne" IP to już w ogóle. Mój sposób na reinstalkę windy to:
> 
> 0) Ściągam wcześniej wszystkie patche od MS (KBxxxxxxx)
> 
> 1) odłączam kabel
> ...

 

Nie uważasz, że w takim miejscu to zakrawa o herezje ?  :Razz: 

----------

## argasek

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Oryginalny czy nie, niespatchowany Windows jest po prostu podatny na wszelkie ataki, a jeśli ma się "zewnętrzne" IP to już w ogóle. Mój sposób na reinstalkę windy to:
> 
> 0) Ściągam wcześniej wszystkie patche od MS (KBxxxxxxx)
> 
> 1) odłączam kabel
> ...

 

Nie, windę mam legalną, więc wstydzić się nie muszę  :Wink:  Kończąc offtopic, integracja Gentoo z WinNT kwitnie  :Wink:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## ffurbo

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Ja natomiast mam niespodziewany restart raz dziennie - nieustannie quodlibet tworzy freeza Xksów - metodą prób i błędów próbuję dojść o co chodzi.

 

OT

Przy odtwarzaniu plików mpc wycieka pamięć, konkretnie kiedy dojdzie do końca utworu. Rozlewa się na cały ram, a jak dojdzie do swapa następuje freez.

Tak było u mnie, zanim przekonwertowałem wszystkie mpc na mp3  :Smile:  Może u Ciebie to ten sam problem

----------

## Yatmai

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Nie, windę mam legalną, więc wstydzić się nie muszę 

 

Nie chodziło mi o legalność, tylko żeby na forum Gentoo zamieszczać manuale do instalacji win ?  :Very Happy:  Do czego to doszło  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## wodzik

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Ej, no teraz to mnie obrażacie. Windowsa mam oryginalnego, chyba nie uważacie, że bym się bawił w piraty.

 

bron boze nie mowilem konkretnie o tobie, ani o zadnym uzytkowniku forum. poprostu przypomnial mi sie artykul i stwierdzilem ze sie podziele ta wiedza. a tak wracajac do legalnosci systemow, jakis czas temu jeden sklep u nas komputerowy mial klopoty, bo sprzedawali tam kompy z pirackimi windowsami. wlasciciel tlumaczyl sie potem, ze dawal na 2 tygodnie na sprobowanie sprzetu ;].  a najciekawsze jest to ze jakis tydzien temu bylem w innym sklepie i na jednym kompie jest vista, ktora mozna zciagnac za free, a na reszcie dzialaja jakies linuksy z kde :D

----------

## rampage7

papa_smurf - a dlaczego ty tak zdrobniusiasz wszystkunio? Irytujacy masz nawyk :p Nawet bardzo irytujacy :/

Co do twojego problemu - nie zwalaj od razu na system operacyjny. Miliony ludzi przeżyło miliony twardych resetów Linuxa. Tysiące serwerów na Linuxie też niekoniecznie jest zabezpieczona UPS'ami, nie każdego stać na pełen profesjonalizm, a jednak nic się strasznego nie dzieje.

Wiec może zamiast od razu pytająco niczym lepper, wieszać psy na OS, pomyślałbyś że problem może być niezależny od systemu operacyjnego? Że to samo stało by się pod Windows przy nieszczęśliwym zbiegu okoliczności?

Poza tym - co to za utrata danych jeśli tylko straciłeś tablicę partycji? Dane na dysku nadal posiadasz. Wiec nie ma powodu do płaczu. Straciłeś najmniej istotną rzecz  :Wink:  Użyj tylko odpowiedniego narzędzia by ją odzyskać.

Sam kiedyś straciłem przez zaufanie do Partition Magic tablicę partycji  - właściwie to jej nie straciłem tylko PM zapisał do niej takie bzdury że windows od razu wieszał się przy próbie bootowania czy instalacji z cd. Jedynym systemem który był w stanie odpalić się z moim HDD był właśnie Linux. Jedyny program który był w stanie łyknąć ten dysk był Linuxowy Fdisk. Wyczyściłem przy jego pomocy tablicę partycji, po czym byłem już w stanie odpalić windows (z innego dysku oczwiście), i odzyskać utracone partycje acronisem, którego przed wykasowaniem tablicy partycji również odpalić się nie dało. Wiec nie doszukuj się od razu zła największego - mnie Linux i jego narzędzia uratowały dane na 8 partycjach (kilka parycji Linuxa + 2 windowsa).

----------

## qermit

Albo jestem szczęściażem, albo porostu nie rzucam dyskiem w trakcie pracy. Mnie tam dane z dysku nie parują (ext3, xfs) .

arsen edit: ort

----------

## Gabrys

 *argasek wrote:*   

>  *Art.root wrote:*    *Quote:*   Oryginalny czy nie, niespatchowany Windows jest po prostu podatny na wszelkie ataki, a jeśli ma się "zewnętrzne" IP to już w ogóle. Mój sposób na reinstalkę windy to:
> 
> 0) Ściągam wcześniej wszystkie patche od MS (KBxxxxxxx)
> 
> 1) odłączam kabel
> ...

 

Proponuję wpisać to jako HOWTO do forum XPCenter.pl  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *argasek wrote:*   

> Kończąc offtopic, integracja Gentoo z WinNT kwitnie  

 

Zajrzałem z ciekawości... To jakiś żart czy naprawde można Gentoo postawić na jaju NT ?  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Proponuję wpisać to jako HOWTO do forum XPCenter.pl 

 

No co Ty, jeszcze im zrewolucjonizujesz spojżenie na świat i chłopaki (dokładnie jak ja z Linuchem  :Very Happy:  ) nie będą mieli co robić bez tych notorycznych reinstalacji  :Very Happy: 

----------

## arsen

 *Art.root wrote:*   

>  *argasek wrote:*   Kończąc offtopic, integracja Gentoo z WinNT kwitnie   
> 
> Zajrzałem z ciekawości... To jakiś żart czy naprawde można Gentoo postawić na jaju NT ? 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Proponuję wpisać to jako HOWTO do forum XPCenter.pl  
> ...

 

oczywiście żart który był na prima aprilis w GWN chyba z 3 lata temu  :Smile: 

----------

